# Suggestion for headphones and IEM....



## warrior047 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi,
I own a Zune HD and cowon i10.

Need a good set of head phones and in-ear phones to play on my computer and these PMPs.

Budget for each of them is around 1.5-2k and not more. Infact 1.5k VFM ones should be good...Pls suggest good ones.


----------



## ashintomson (Dec 28, 2011)

in-ear =  Brainwavz-m1 ......


----------



## sukant (Dec 29, 2011)

Would suggest a CX-180 at that price point.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 29, 2011)

for iem go for klipsch s3 Headphones Price List India: Mobile-accessories: Flipkart.com

for headphones go for sennheiser hd 203


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> for iem go for klipsch s3 Headphones Price List India: Mobile-accessories: Flipkart.com
> 
> for headphones go for sennheiser hd 203



Thanks but I reconsidered pertaining to my budget. Total for the In ear and normal headphones is 2.5k only.

Am thinking of below for myself...any other better alternatives within this range?

Soundmagic P20?
Soundmagic PL21 or EP 630 creative?

Also need another in-ear phones for my wife...budget is 1k...pls suggest


----------



## Tribalgeek (Jan 3, 2012)

go for sennheiser cx 180 @1.2k

more vfm iem.


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 3, 2012)

then go for the P20 and hd 202/203


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> then go for the P20 and hd 202/203



I heard that P20 has more detailed sound than HD 202? Is it true...i want to buy P20 but want to know your opinions...


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 3, 2012)

yes its good on the detail but it isn bassy either,so it actualy boils down to what kind of music u listen to


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> yes its good on the detail but it isn bassy either,so it actualy boils down to what kind of music u listen to



I usually listen to all genre....little more into soft rock, rock, trance and soul...if to be specific...Is HD 202 uncomfortable...is P20 better...pls help


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 3, 2012)

but some users say that the bass can be given a boost with a portable amp like FIIO E5 and also they sound warmer with the amp but u'd have to invest approx 5k on the amp

hd202 isn uncomfortable,atleast to me but found my ears a little aching after 3/4hrs of usage

also dont be surprised if the pl20 doesnt meet ur xpectations initially they've got a burn in period of 30-40hrs


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 3, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> but some users say that the bass can be given a boost with a portable amp like FIIO E5 and also they sound warmer with the amp but u'd have to invest approx 5k on the amp
> 
> hd202 isn uncomfortable,atleast to me but found my ears a little aching after 3/4hrs of usage
> 
> also dont be surprised if the pl20 doesnt meet ur xpectations initially they've got a burn in period of 30-40hrs



I want these to be connected in 3.5 jack of computer...does this HD 202 cover the complete ears? I am afraid it gives heat...as per description, its supra aural...which sits on ears instead of covering my ears and giving heat...pls confirm the sound quality when compared to P20...also howz the HD 201 and HD 203? Whats this HD 202 Ver II again? Am confused...pls help


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 3, 2012)

yes they are supra aural


----------



## warrior047 (Jan 4, 2012)

prabhu.wali said:


> yes they are supra aural



pls confirm the sound quality when compared to P20...also howz the HD 201 and HD 203? Whats this HD 202 Ver II again? Am confused...pls help

anyone pls update


----------



## prabhu.wali (Jan 4, 2012)

dude jus get the hd 202 or 203 if u can afford its a good start


----------

